
Outsiders Beware. Your Brilliant Idea Could Be Terrible - daveJSF
http://www.davedelaney.me/blog/outsiders-beware-your-brilliant-idea-could-be-terrible
======
blue_dinner
It may actually be a success. Although it causes this to happen with
passengers, most probably won't attribute it to Zappos. They will attribute it
to the security practices of the TSA, if they even think about it at all.

The whole point was to remember the Zappos name, like on a billboard. Even
this article got you thinking and talking about the brand.

